# Dealer brochures



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

They are supposed to be with dealers sometime this week (according to the Audi bulletin / schedule). Anyone got one yet?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not me, need to call dealer this morning so i'll ask.


----------



## DoubleB (Jan 2, 2006)

Just called Bradford Audi - " Not expecting brochures in until August"

Just called Harrogate Audi " Don't know when they are coming - you can download one though"

You have to laugh


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

It's funny seeing them using printed off copies of the available pdfs


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Hmm. Not surprised. According to my dealer, the opposite is true for the Q7: they've had the brochures for months, but no car.

How do they expect Joe Bloggs to order a car 4 months before even a brochure is made available? At very least you would expect a launch event in the UK with a couple of cars, and brochures available from day one. Whoever is responsible for organising the launch in the UK should be shot.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Just telephoned Audi CS. 2nd week in May, apparently. They have little idea when dealers will get their cars, but expect it to be little before the official launch in September.

They also expect there will be a mini launch event in the UK at the London Forum, like there has been for the previous models (apparently?), but have no details at the moment. Apparently Audi Germany decide everything on how cars are launched / promotional material disseminated in this country, and Audi UK seem to be the last to know when and what.

Sounds like a great way to run a company. Perhaps if we had lost the war we would have seen the car, got the brochure, and would be wearing the T Shirt by now.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dealer said hes not seen any as yet and has no idea when they are coming.


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Karcsi said:


> Just telephoned Audi CS. 2nd week in May, apparently. They have little idea when dealers will get their cars, but expect it to be little before the official launch in September.
> 
> They also expect there will be a mini launch event in the UK at the London Forum, like there has been for the previous models (apparently?), but have no details at the moment. Apparently Audi Germany decide everything on how cars are launched / promotional material disseminated in this country, and Audi UK seem to be the last to know when and what.
> 
> Sounds like a great way to run a company. Perhaps if we had lost the war we would have seen the car, got the brochure, and would be wearing the T Shirt by now.


don't want to start a national debat here but being french, I think I'm quite objective on this one.

AUDI is AUTO UNION INGLOSTADT DEUTSCHLAND as far as I'm concerned, so as important as the UK market can be for them, the car has been designed, developed and will be built in Germany.

It sounded quite sensible for me that it was first unveiled in Leipzig but especially that AUDI Marketing decide the way the communicate on the new car.

I think you're being quite emotionnal on this one, as a customer placing an order of a car not being in production volumes yet.

I can appreciate how frustrated you might be with AUDI CS (and I've been quite upset by their lack of feedback from my side) but if I was german, I would find your comments rather offending even if it was made on an humoristic note.....

But as you said anyway, there will be an official launch in the UK at some point and the car will be shown at the TTOC National event as far as I'm concerned so try to be patient....and it's coming from someone who is not, believe me :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I think the point been made is that Audi UK dont seem to know much about the car they are selling. To me IF the order book is open (which it is) a customer (me) should have full access to all the information required to be able to pick and choose my options for the car I have committed to purchase.

I share this frustration too and think itâ€™s a poor effort. I have no comment about the germans or the war as it makes no difference and the comment is clearly one of jest.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

nolive said:


> ...but if I was german, I would find your comments rather offending even if it was made on an humoristic note.....


I can't honestly say it was entirely in jest, hence no smilies, because there is some truth in it - a reflection on Audi UK's incompetence and perhaps some Audi Germany nationalism compounding that.

I'm not at all upset that the car was launched and first shown off in Germany - as you say it's a key German product for Germany (and to some degree, Hungary).

But, as Tosh says, if there is an official pricelist with official orders being taken and placed on the Audi Germany ordering system, then you would expect a little more effort from Audi UK/Germany in this country. The US get one car to show off, 6 months or more before they will get to order theirs. How about us? It's no longer a case of speculative deposits.

Yes, there will be at least one car at the TTOC annual meet in July. But that's still 3 months of orders later. Perhaps Audi want to judge interest / manage expectations by not building up a huge number of orders in advance. But then don't start taking official orders so far in advance.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Karcsi said:


> But then don't start taking official orders so far in advance.


You do have a choice right? No-one is forcing you to order without having seen the brochures are they?  Those who want to order now can do, those who want to wait to see the brochures, can do so too - the spec is public isn't it? Maybe some people are happy to order without seeing the fancy pictures on a glossy in front of them?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

clived said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > But then don't start taking official orders so far in advance.
> ...


Perfectly true. But it doesn't make what they are doing any more professional, does it. They also expect people to order the magnetic ride system, and God knows what that will be like. And a brochure is not going to help there.

I'm ordering now, even though mine won't even be built until January next year, just in case ordering takes off and I'm stuffed by the time I can make an informed and reasoned decision later in the year.


----------



## jimdiesel (Apr 8, 2006)

York rang me this morning, to tell me they have just received their hard copies of the PDF flier we have already seen. Picking mine up tomorrow.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Karcsi said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > Karcsi said:
> ...


But given the brochures are out, I don't see the problem (yes yes, lucky timing for me there ;-) ).

The thing is, on the one hand I think you're being provocative saying Audi "expect" you to order - surely this is your choice. On the other hand you say they are not being professional. Given their professional aim is to sell cars, they seem to be doing that quite well, as they are catering for both the market who will order without having seen all the brochureware and also of course those who need to see it first. From a selling-the-most-cars-as-soon-as-possible perspective, it would seem the right thing to do to open the order books as soon as you can, and not wait for every item of promotional material to be available, as by extention this would mean waiting for demo cars to also be available - and that means production is up and running, so you'd have loads of cars sat around unsold. Not good cashflow management - not very professional in fact ;-)


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

. . . FWIW if the BOSE designed magentic ride system is anywhere as good as Porsche's then it'll be money well spent. I know the concepts are different (valve opening for Porsche and magnetic charging for Audi) but the principles are the same.

Having 2 seperate suspension set up's in one car is awesome - normal mode for everyday driving and sport for when pushing on. There's no build up on mine just instant when the button's pressed and can't see why it would be any different on the Audi's.

Not sure why Audi want's an extra Â£100+ over Porsche for their system mind, what a cheek! :lol:

Dean


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

[quote="clived
But given the brochures are out, I don't see the problem (yes yes, lucky timing for me there ;-) ).

The thing is, on the one hand I think you're being provocative saying Audi "expect" you to order - surely this is your choice. On the other hand you say they are not being professional. Given their professional aim is to sell cars, they seem to be doing that quite well, as they are catering for both the market who will order without having seen all the brochureware and also of course those who need to see it first. From a selling-the-most-cars-as-soon-as-possible perspective, it would seem the right thing to do to open the order books as soon as you can, and not wait for every item of promotional material to be available, as by extention this would mean waiting for demo cars to also be available - and that means production is up and running, so you'd have loads of cars sat around unsold. Not good cashflow management - not very professional in fact ;-)[/quote]

If they want to be professional, sell cars, maximise cashflow means they do expect us to order cars as soon as feasibly possible, so they should be equally professional about having the documentation / information available to the customer to make the decision and make that order. A skanky pdf file, with seriously dodgy colour reproduction is not that. Yes, it was enough for me to place my order - although without people like Iceman posting rear photos and difference colours, I would not have been. And if Audi expect that people like me will order without decent quality information and nice piccies of the car, then surely that's unprofessional in itself - it's condescending, no?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Full brochures hitting dealers June/July.

As already stated above the pre-sales brochure is hitting dealers now


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I've spoken to Audi marketing dept and they are telling me that they will be in the dealers mid may time. Hope this helps.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Grrr plenty of time to change minds then if they don't get them in sooner :-*


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Dotti said:


> Grrr plenty of time to change minds then if they don't get them in sooner :-*


Yeh, those barstewards! [smiley=whip.gif]

Don't get me wrong. I'm not as mad (anal) as I sound. But I do think designing and building the car is the hard part. So why make a meal of producing a brochure in time for customers to place orders?


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

. . . well I got my pre sales brochure - very nice.

Dean


----------



## P15RSY (Jun 16, 2004)

...And I received a Pre-Sales brochure in the post too - just this morning, and without asking. Ipswich Audi are good and they've looked after me well.

Pierson


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

P15RSY said:


> ...And I received a Pre-Sales brochure in the post too - just this morning, and without asking. Ipswich Audi are good and they've looked after me well.
> 
> Pierson


. . . probably cause they're wanting a new car sale out of you matey, just dig around and find out what they're aftersales is like.

Dean


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Sorry to be thick (again), but what's a pre-sales brochure? Aren't they all, pre-sale?


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

I called in to my dealer (Isaac Agnew Belfast) and couldn't get to speak to the sales guy but mentioned to the girls working on the desk and they went and found me a copy of this new brochure. It is really just a collection of the photos availabe in TT Gallery on the official site and then a couple of pages of colours and spec.

I do agree though when ordering a Â£30K car it is nice to be able to see this, if even just some photos to show friends etc.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Just picked up my "pre sales brochure" as it is being called. Virtually the same as the pdf copy, but without most of the spec. Interestingly there is no delay dates on ordering of options.


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

I do not have any dates shown??? is this the same brochure we are talking about?...
pages up to 25 are just photos and blurb
pages 26-29 Equipment (colours, leather and wheels)
30-31 Technical data.

Where is the pdf version found or do you mean the pricelist?


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

ali_2006TT said:


> I do not have any dates shown??? is this the same brochure we are talking about?...
> pages up to 25 are just photos and blurb
> pages 26-29 Equipment (colours, leather and wheels)
> 30-31 Technical data.
> ...


This link gives you the pdf brochure and prices but some options are not available until November and others January
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=60541

So yes the hard copy we have is different. It does not have the details of delays on ordering of the wheels as such, which the dealer thought seemed to indicate there possibly wouldn't be a delay on the wheels as an option. (I doubt it!)


----------



## P15RSY (Jun 16, 2004)

V6 TT said:


> P15RSY said:
> 
> 
> > ...And I received a Pre-Sales brochure in the post too - just this morning, and without asking. Ipswich Audi are good and they've looked after me well.
> ...


I've been an Ipswich Audi customer for the past couple of years and I've found their aftersales first-class. I'm sure that you're right when you say that they want a new car sale - and they may yet get one from me, due to the quality of the way that they've addressed my aftersales. I know others have had cause for complaint but I can only speak as I find and Ipswich Audi has been kind, courteous and professional. Sorry that other people don't receive the same service and/or care from their dealers.

Pierson


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

cuTTsy said:


> ali_2006TT said:
> 
> 
> > I do not have any dates shown??? is this the same brochure we are talking about?...
> ...


This allows them to change it :lol:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

P15RSY said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > P15RSY said:
> ...


Continuing the "speak as you find" theme ... IpsAudi must have used up their entire allowance of "kind courteous and professional" on you my friend, so consider yourself lucky. Suffice to say that I make a 70 mile round trip to get mine serviced - and buy my new Audis - rather than the 10 mile trip to IpsAudi.


----------



## dillonw (Apr 14, 2006)

well i got my brochure through this morning and nice to see the magma red leather isn't as bright as it looked on the pdf !


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

According to my friendly dealer, the paint and leather colour swatches for the new colours have now arrived in the dealership. OK, so it's not going to be quite the same as seeing the colour in the metal/leather for real, but it should be a whole lot better than trying to work what the colours & combinations looks like from a pdf!

Looks like it's another 70 mile trip for me then


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

I received some very nice large glossy pictures today of the new TT and some payment plans. :lol:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Same here. Also got the pre-sales brochure thing from the Audi forum.

9% on the payment plan. I'll be jumping at that...not! The germans are offered something more like 2-3%. Are we doing something wrong over here?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

yes, we are been raped coz we are from england and europe hates us.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> yes, we are been raped coz we are from england and europe hates us.


Ah yes, that'll be the jealousy again ... :lol:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Jealous of what? Of societies where businesses treat customers with respect and do not grossly take advantage of them? Hell, yes!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2006)

received my glossy photo's yesterday - v. nice :-*

dont tempt me Audi, im planning on moving house and cant do both!! :wink: 
:-*


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> Same here. Also got the pre-sales brochure thing from the Audi forum.
> 
> 9% on the payment plan. I'll be jumping at that...not!


 :lol:


----------



## Nelson_R32 (Jul 2, 2004)

TTonyTT said:


> P15RSY said:
> 
> 
> > V6 TT said:
> ...


Can you please elaborate on your experiences with Ipswich Audi? Don't hold back either... :wink: I need to know so I can act on it/report it to my Head Of Business.

Thanks


----------

